# Ellen and Tess's journal (starting from 20.9.10)



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*monday the 21st of september 2010*
_The day started as it always does. wake up t 6:30am. Feed tess at 6:37am (exactly, dont ask why it just always seems to be the time i walk out to feed her :?) school (arghh!) then i get home at 3:15pm then saddle up. Today we were working on canter leads and on the bit work. With help from next door neighbour  then we did a bit on the jumping course. Put the jump up and flew over it. Then we played catch with zorro. went for a gallop, unsaddled then a good groom then feed hen go inside and watched blue fire lady. tess was waiting at the fence for me, mum said she was there all day, how cute!_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

is anyone reading this?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*tuesday the 23rd of september 2010*
_so today i went to the park to the ready made "dressage arena" to do a bit of dressage. I am so happy with how my girl is going. Before we went to the arena, i did a bit of jumping and practising hack class in my paddocks. Saw my friend rylee and she said to me "tess has lumps on her rump" i just said she may have been bitten by somything, i will look at it when i get home. But when i got home i saw that they werent just lumps, but about 10 small cuts. My poor baby! not just that but she also had 3 long deep ones on her stifle. I think it must be the barbed wire, thankfully they were not deep enough to need stitching. So i sprayed them with antiseptic, gave them a clean and chucked her rug on her. Seeing how they are tomorrow, hopefully a little better:/_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

heres a pic of us jumping 
(edited sorry)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*friday the 19th of october 2010*
_wow havent written in AGES!! well havent really been up to much with tess. just the usuall. But i put the jumps up to 1.25m yesterday and she FLIES over it and can go higher! not bad for a 13.3 1/2hh pony wouldnt you say? have a pony club jamboree this weekend. Wish me luck! the only thing that would hold me back in the hack and rider classes will be our left canter leads...._


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*monday the 1st of november 2010*
_yesterday we had our pc jamboree! won 4 ribbons: 2 5ths, a 2nd and a 3rd. so very proud of my little girl. she has come so far since her acciednt in the float _


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

update it !!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hah theres too much to update!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

oh well. start from today


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe, when I have a little time


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

update update update 
update update update 
update update update 
update update update 
update update update


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Far out! Gimme a sec  Or more haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Heaps of things have happened in the last year but a very quick update....

We got Reserve champion rider at our first show along with many(about 8) other 1st place ribbons. We got champion at our interschool out of about 50 people so im pretty proud as well as 1st place D grade showjumping there. We got champion at all 3 of PC ribbon days. Champion at our last dressage day which qualified us for state dressage in 10 days. Also I got a new TB mare from QLD that has been OTT for about 8 months now.Hopefully I can make somthing of her. 

Anyways, going to ride now

TTFN!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

*******


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I just read it all and Wow you and Tess have come a long way! It is exciting haha. 
I wish I could just jump on my mare bareback and canter no hands! That would be amazing.


----------

